# Gtom



## Tom Rice (Aug 2, 2004)

I have been searching the internet for custom wheel sites that allow you to view a selected wheel on my GTO. The problem is, I have only found one site that will allow me to do this. Does anyone know of any other sites that they can suggest?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

To get a good idea of what certain wheels look like on a GTO, your bet best is to go to a site like http://www.cardomain.com and check out all the wheel and tire combinations people have on their cars...


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

http://www.tires.com/ 
http://www.tirerack.com /

are the ones I use but seems they don't carry many rims for our cars.


----------



## GTJoe (Jun 28, 2006)

Tom Rice said:


> I have been searching the internet for custom wheel sites that allow you to view a selected wheel on my GTO. The problem is, I have only found one site that will allow me to do this. Does anyone know of any other sites that they can suggest?



Try this site:
http://www.newstalgiawheel.com/aluminum_wheels.asp
At bottom it says "see our wheels on your ride" click there ... it's pretty good


----------

